# Willingen Bike Festival 2006 (Unterkunft)



## Holiday (10. Februar 2006)

Moin !

Hoffentlich ist es hier die richtige Ecke in der ichn das frage ?!

Ich suche für zwei Personen in der Zeit vom 03.06.-05.06.06 (BikeFestival) eine Unterkunft.

Das wichtigste, worauf wir Wert legen:
> Bett
> Dusche
> Zentral zum BikeFestival (sodas wir direkt zum Startplatz mit dem rad hinfahren können).

Vielleicht hat jemand ein Rat/Zimmer/Pansion/Ferienwohnung...

ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen...

ciao
Holiday

PS: Falls es das Thema schon geben sollte, werde ich es natürlich umschreiben!


----------



## kleinbiker (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo Holiday,

ruf am besten mal www.willingen.de oder www.willingen.com auf. Da findest du auf jeden Fall alle Unterkünfte in Willingen. Vermutlich ist Volker Schröder's Hotel-Pension schon ausgebucht, ist er doch der Touren, Marathon und Festival-Guru in Willingen. Ansonsten schau auch mal auf www.bike-arena.de nach. Da sind biker-freundliche Unterkünfte für Willingen angegeben. 
Spontan fällt mir auch noch das Landhaus Westfalen ein. unterkünfte gibt's reichlich in Willingen, nur ob die an so einem Termin noch was frei haben, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holiday (16. Februar 2006)

Danke dir @kleinbiker !

Das mit der Unterkunft hat sich zum positiven ergeben ! 

danke dor trotzdem für dein posting !

ciao
holiday


----------

